# Why are the best bettas in Thailand?!?!



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Has anyone in the USA purchased a betta on AquaBid from Thailand? How well was the betta(s) upon arrival?

90% of the crowntails I find are in Thailland. And apparently I've fallen in love with crowntails so much that I've started getting VERY picky on choosing VTs, Deltas, DTs, HMs, etc

Anyone else have this happen to them as well?? Did you ever over come it? What helped?

Just bored n looking to chat 
Every time I get on World Of Warcraft I get a headache from the inexperienced players who refuse my help.

EDIT: Whats the difference between Salamander and Dragon bettas?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Because bettas are from Thailand.

I purchase bettas from Thailand several times a year. I only had one bad incident with all the fish dying within a month from that one seller.

Thai bettas don't last long here because they go from large, cement tanks outdoors to our small controlled, tanks with water that isn't even close to how they were raised.

When I moved my bettas outside last summer the ones that did best were Thai bettas.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Because bettas are from Thailand.
> 
> I purchase bettas from Thailand several times a year. I only had one bad incident with all the fish dying within a month from that one seller.
> 
> ...



So in your experience the Thailand bettas didn't thrive well in an actually aquarium?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It depends on how thee were raised


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting observation, MrV. It will certainly influence me when I go to buy betta from AquaBid. A strange question for you: if we were to try a "betta pool" outdoors, do you think Thai betta would be best suited for it? I don't have plans for one in the future (at least not while I'm here), but it was just an interesting thought.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I had bettas that I raised myself in a kiddy pool last year. The Thai bettas did fine in general. I even got them to spawn on a super cold night.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Because bettas are from Thailand.
> 
> I purchase bettas from Thailand several times a year. I only had one bad incident with all the fish dying within a month from that one seller.
> 
> ...


I run into a similar problem with orchids.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> I run into a similar problem with orchids.


orchids as in flowers?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The Thai's really develop their farming, including breeding. There are tons of gigantic breeders who live on breeding. It's often a family tradition/business, continued for generations - handling thousands at one time. So their bettas can mutate further compared to breeders in other countries who often start new and small compared to the Thai's. 

I'm not sure how they treat their bettas but in my country many breeders ALWAYS use salt which isn't good in the long run (some say the Thai's do the same). I can never keep bought bettas alive that long (compared to my own spawn) since I never use salt on a daily basis. They easily get disease when fed live food - unlike my own bettas. Another big difference is the water source - large breeders mostly use well/stream water which is more ideal compared to tap water.

IMO it's not whether they're kept in large or small tanks, but it's more about ideal water prams in general.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> orchids as in flowers?


Yes, primarily phalaenopsis orchids. They can be very temperamental and fussy when changing climates and water when taking them from their indigenous area.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A Thai betta farm:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSF1SFtucKk&feature=g-vrec&context=G2b35abdRVAAAAAAAAAg


----------

